# Rock Shooter with #107 Tabs



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

When I take the dog for her walks, I always take a rock shooter, picking up and shooting ten rocks. Over the last year I have made several rock shooters but this is the first one using parts of a #107 rubber band for the tabs.

Starting at the pouch hole...two #32 platinum red rubber bands are pushed through the pouch hole and folded over (chained style). Then a 3, 3, 3, linked combination. Finally, one end of a 4 inch piece of #107 is pushed through the center of the last three link, folded in half and tied to the fork.

When the bands are at rest and the tab is pressed against the top of the fork, the tab sticks out 1/4 inch to keep the #32's from wrapping around the top of the fork. When the bands are at full extenstion (near butterfly) the #107 tabs stretch out one and a half inch.

I have shoot 500+ rocks with this setup. There is no wear showing inside the #107's where the #32's would rub, and there is no wear showing underneath where the #107's come into contact with the fork ends.


View attachment 7957
View attachment 7958


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks alot like my first Slingshot my dad made me, with the chained rubber and nat fork, long time ago now.. Slingshots hey heaps of fun, many varieties.. Keep posting-


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting concept!
107s are very thick, it should last quite a while.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, looks Interesting concept!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Not tried a setup like this may have to give it a go. I like to use 107 bands in a cocktail setup for shooting rocks also.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Well if it works for you then thats all that matters..

I will spare you the preechiness often spouted on chained band topics and simply say that I know the 3x3x3 chain with the good red #32s is a good set-up and it isnt weak either. It does have enough snap in it to do some damage and it looks like you know what your doing. Good job and keep it up..

Nico


----------



## zip (Feb 27, 2011)

There are many posts concerning the use of the red #32 rubber bands. I am going to review and see what everyone had to say about the different combinations.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried this setup and it works well. It shot a little different but I could still hit my mark. I think the 107 gives a little extra zip to your shot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow this is an awesome idea. I like it! I may rig one up like this.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Amazing! Great shooter aswell

Cheers


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BB shooter, I like your setup except for one minor thing: I think if you cut the corners off your pouch, you'll see an improvement in accuracy.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> BB shooter, I like your setup except for one minor thing: I think if you cut the corners off your pouch, you'll see an improvement in accuracy.


Thank You for your suggestion, and you are right. The fork in the first picture is a 'test platform'. The fork is unknown wood, but it dried out o.k. and is not flimsy. There have been some strong bands attached and the fork has stood up to them all. The fork has been drilled, notched, and shortened. The 3x3x3 rubberband band is the first red rubberband set I made up after getting the platinum red #32's. The pouch was the first cut from a new thickness of leather I had found. The use of the 107 was an alternative to using leather tabs.

I have two test forks, one the pictured natural, and one boardcut. Anything goes...until the forks get weak, then on to another fork for the next tests.

Thanks, have a good day.


----------

